# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Konferencija za novinare: „Odgovor ministra Milinovića:

## aenea

Kopiram sa stranica mzss:

Novosti
Poziv na tiksovnu konferenciju
26.08.2009. / Najava aktivnosti 

Poštovane/i, 

Pozivam Vas na tiskovnu konferenciju ministra zdravstva i socijalne skrbi RH, mr. Darka Milinovića, dr.med., koja će se održati 

danas, u srijedu 26. kolovoza 2009., u Velikoj dvorani Ministarstva zdravstva i socijalne skrbi RH, Zagreb, Ksaver 200a, s početkom u 13,00 sati. 

Tema: „Odgovor ministra Milinovića: 

Tko je licemjeran i tko laže“ 

S poštovanjem, 

Zora Lažeta 

MZSS 

01/4607-506 

099/2175-731

----------


## melange

> Tema: „Odgovor ministra Milinovića: 
> 
> Tko je licemjeran i tko laže“ 
> 
> S poštovanjem, 
> 
> Zora Lažeta edit marči
> 
> MZSS


joj izvinite, al moram  :Laughing:

----------


## bublica3

Ajme, ne mogu ga više vidit! Povrača mi se!

----------


## tikica_69

Ajde da cujemo i to prosipavanje bisera...

----------


## vikki

Bit će smijeha opet... tj. bilo bi da nije tragično   :Sad:  
No, jedva čekam da čujem.

----------


## Kadauna

i ja jedva cekam cuti koje bisere ima na repertoaru, iako se negdje naivno nadam da ce priopciti  i ono sto je jucer izaslo u novinama: 

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...ji-clanak-9430

da je Milinovic popustio Kosorici i da se mijenjaju dijelovi zakona, a sporni su: 



> Iz Vlade nam je potvrđeno da se na izmjenama zakona radi te da već u ovom trenutku nije preoptmistično vjerovati da će se zabrana zamrzavanja viška zametaka - ukinuti! HSLS, kao koalicijski partner, na tom je putu nedvojbeno puno učinio, a, kako nam je rečeno, i premijerka J. Kosor slaže se da zabrana zamrzavanja zametaka prilično ograničava liječenje neplodnosti i začeće.


Vjerojatno sam naivna, znam, ali se ja od pocetka nadam da ce zakon pasti u ovom obliku.......

----------


## Gabi

Baš me zanima šta će nam sad "pametno" reći. 
Možda da ostavku?   :Laughing:

----------


## bublica3

Ima on tako debel obraz da će izrecitirat more idiotarija kao i uvijek. Ali treba ga sasjeć ispod koljena, odmah argumentima.   :Grin:  

Valjda će bit potkovanih novinara!

----------


## bublica3

Vidit ćete da će reć da ništa nije stopirano     :Laughing:  

Meni je moj privatni ginić rekao da sad pričekam da vidi šta će bit sa zakonom!

----------


## thaia28

> Možda da ostavku?


ovo bi bilo idealno, ali nema taj obraza da napraviti tako nešto   :Mad:

----------


## bublica3

Nema šanse da sam da otkaz. 

Nama je šansa da izađemo na prosvijede sad u rujnu zajedno sa ostalima i srušimo ovu vladu!

----------


## kahna

Pa zar nigdje nema prijenos  :?

----------


## Nene2

...i ja sam na iglicama..hoće li mi uspjeti pokvariti još jedan dan!?  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## luna1

kaj se događa neka netko javi

----------


## vikki

:Cekam:

----------


## Gabi

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...ra-clanak-9514

----------


## necija mama

Najgore je to što je on vjerojatno uvjeren da je u pravu i da ne griješi.
A istinu o sebi je uvijek teško čuti...

----------


## melange

ne kužim, o čemu su točno raspravljali???

----------


## Ginger

pa taj stvarno nije pri sebi   :Nope:  
toliko gluposti  u jednoj glavi jednostavno ne shvaćam  :Razz:  

Milanka je bila na moru dok je bila rasprava u saboru o zakonu???
ma mora da sam halucinirala dok sam gledala prijenos na tv-u i netu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Gabi

> ..hoće li mi uspjeti pokvariti još jedan dan!?



Meni je uspio. 
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## 2805

Ovo je stvarno za ne vjerovat. Opet njihove političke igre, pokušaj dobivanja bodova, a nas ko šiša. Kako neki ljudi nemaju nimalo obraza: zaustavljeni postupci samo zbog godišnjih. Svi lažu samo je naš ministar pravi anđeo. IMA LI KRAJA?

----------


## ina33

Opet govori polurelevantne stvari - uopće nije upitno da js preživljavaju odmrzavanje, problem je što ih se mali broj uspijeva oploditi - kako je rekao dr. Šimunić, tek 2 i nešto posto po odmrznutoj jajnoj stanici!!!

----------


## IRENA456

šta je pjesnik htio reči :?  :?  :? 
ne znam jel za   :Crying or Very sad:  ili za   :Laughing:

----------


## aenea

"95 posto jajnih stanica prema najnovijim studijama iz SAD-a preživi odmrzavanje, iznio je Milinović braneći potrebu zamrzavanja jajnih stanica, a ne zametaka što predviđa novi zakon"
Odakle li samo vodi ove statističke podatke? 
Mogli bi neku nagradnu igru napraviti. Tko pogodi koji će mu idući biser biti, dobije npr. plaćen postupak MPO-a u Mariboru. 
Npr. sljedeće će izjaviti: uspješnost postupaka medicinske oplodnje (kako ju zovu) je 95% u Americi. Mi ćemo sigurno imat bar 92%  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ms. ivy

ovo se isplati kopirati u cijelosti:




> *Milinović: Umjetna oplodnja obustavljena - zbog godišnjih odmora*
> 
> "Tko to kaže da ministar laže", ton je danas održane konferencije za novinare Darka Milinovića na kojoj je odgovarao na SDP-ovu prozivku da je kriz za brojne obmane hrvatske javnosti tijekom donošenja Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji
> 
> Na nedavnu prozivku SDP-ovaca Milanke Opačić i Igora Dragovana da je ministar Darko  Milinović lagao javnost i hrvatski Sabor kada je podupirao nedavno donošenje Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, današnjom konferencijom za novinare reagirao je i prozvani prvi čovjek hrvatskog zdravstva.    Spreman sam za borbu argumentima, bacio je ministar Milinović najjačoj hrvatskoj oporbenoj  stranci rukavicu u lice ustrajan braniti Zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji i pozivajući sud  javnosti da procjeni tko o njemu laže.    Milanka Opačića je iznijela da sam licemjeran, pa da vidimo tko je licemjeran kada je populacijska politika u pitanju, pozvao je ministar te iznio primjere.     "1999. godine u Hrvatskoj je rođeno 45.179, a 2000. godine rođeno je 5511 djece manje odnosno 39.668 djece i to istovremeno sa stupanjem SDP-a na vlast i primjenom Milankinog zakona kojim je rodiljni dopust smanjen s tri godine na jednu, novčane naknade za  porodiljski dopust te smanjen dohodovni cenzus kao uvjet pravana doplatak za djecu broj djece, iznio je Milinović.   Na prozivku SDP-a da je Hrvatska zahvaljujući umjetnoj oplodnji po starom zakonu dobila grad veličine Makarske, prvi čovjek ministarstva zdravstva odgovara da je naša zemlja SDP-ovim zakonom o porodilljskim naknadama izgubio gradove veličine Orahovice, Krka, Korčule, Novog Vinodolskog ili Slunja   Sazvala pressicu da pokaže preplanuli ten  Zbog SDP-ovog smanjenja naknada, 40 tisuća rodilja moralo prije vremena ići raditi, a Hrvatskoj trebalo 7 godina da se oporavi od smanjenog broja djece i vrati na razinu iz 1999. ocijenio je.    Kad je bila rasprava o Zakonu u saboru Milanka Opačić je bila na moru, a sazivanjem konferencije za novinare gdje me je prozvala očito je htjela javnosti pokazati kako se vratila preplanula od sunca, smatra ministar.   Do kraja tjedna 4 pravilnika za provedbu zakona Razgolićavanje, kako je ministar nazvao današnju konferenciju za novinare nizalo se nad  optužbom SDP-ovaca da je Hrvatska jedina država u Europi u kojoj se sada ne obavlja umjetna oplodnja.     "Jedini razlog za obustavu postupaka su godišnji odmori", ocijenio je ministar navodeći da je jednako bilo i prijašnjih godina kada su također u kolovozu ili obustavljeni postupci ili ih je bilo tek nekoliko isključivo, prema Milinoviću, zbog godišnjih odmora.    95 posto jajnih stanica prema najnovijim studijama iz SAD-a preživi odmrzavanje, iznio je Milinović braneći potrebu zamrzavanja jajnih stanica, a ne zametaka što predviđa novi zakon. A kako će to biti riješeno na terenu u detalje će pomoći i pravilnici. Čak četiri će ih biti izdano do kraja tjedna, najavio je ministar ističući da će prijelazno   razdoblje do konačne primjene biti 6 mjeseci.    Neka javnost odluči tko je u pravu - ministar ili Milanka Opačić koja je uništila 5.511 poroda nakon zakona 2000. godine, pozvao je Milinović na konferencije za novinare.   
> 
> Ministar zdravstva poručio je da će učini sve za parove koji ne mogu imati djece da ne idu u inozemstvo, ne priznavajući da su stručnjaci van hrvatskih granica bolji.


točno na liniji onog što je icyoh napisala na nekom drugom topicu.   :Nope:

----------


## aenea

Okej, popodne neću provesti na suncu nego opet za kompom pišući mejlove sa reagiranjem, ovaj put na darkićevu konferenciju..

----------


## ina33

Jel' kužite vi kako ostavit komentar - ja se logiram, stisnem ostavi komentar, ali onda mi ne daje drugu opciju (tj., ja najvjerojatnije ne skužim što napravit) i stisnem x za taj prozor i sve nestane....

----------


## necija mama

klikni "ostavi komentar"
napišeš u prozor i 
klikneš pošalji
Valjda ti nešto šteka

----------


## tikica_69

Ja ne stignem danas, ali sutra cu valjda uhvatiti vremena da ga opet malo pozdravim   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ina33

> klikni "ostavi komentar"
> napišeš u prozor i 
> klikneš pošalji
> Valjda ti nešto šteka


ja ne vidim di je to "pošalji"

----------


## necija mama

čudno
meni u gornjem crvenom dijelu prozora piše ostavite komentar
onda je mjesto za pisanje koje je malo
i dolje desno je u crvenom kvadritiću POSALJI

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Ma fuj! Sad ćemo se igrati u pješčaniku i tužit ću te mami jer si mi uzela kanticu! Idemo sad bacat lopticu s jednih na druge, a glavni problem ćemo pstavit nerješen naravno jer JA sam u pravu- reče i jedna i druga strana! Fuj! 

 :Evil or Very Mad:  
nesmijem se previše uzrujavati jer mi je dijete na ciki da se mljeko ne ukiseli!!!!

A to da su godišnji!!?? Pa ja u 8 mj lani išla na normalne preglede i pripremu za ICSI. Evo dijete sam uzrujala!
odlogiravam se!

----------


## aenea

Naravno da, osim što i dalje maže ljudima oči i izjednačava jajnu stanicu sa zametkom, nije naveo ni izvor iz kojeg je dobio podatak o 95% uspješnosti odmrzavanja. I super je da ne priznaje da su strani stručnjaci bolji, ali primjedbe istih tih naših stručnjaka do kojih toliko drži nije uvažio. Osim onog dijela gdje su mu naveli da zakon treba lekturu radi nepismenosti. Kompetentni su samo onda kada njemu to odgovara?  :Laughing:

----------


## pino

a postotak odmrzavanja ZAMETAKA je jos bolji (opcepoznata stvar!!!) - znaci bolji od 95% po njegovom vlastitom priznanju - i onda zasto ne bismo koristili tu bolju metodu koja je provjerena??? Po meni bas si je uskocio u usta s tim, jer je protivljenje zamrzavanju zametaka da se time oni unistavaju, zar ne? E pa ne unistavaju se, upravo je posredno priznao.

----------


## aenea

A da pozovemo Milinovića na sučeljavanje s nama? Neka nama odgovori na pitanja. Naravno, pred novinarima  :Grin:

----------


## lilium

svasta se da nagooglati, a evo kako npr. svjeze objavljeni talijanski radovi ukazuju na kontraverze:

ekipa iz Monze: Human oocyte cryopreservation: comparison between slow and ultrarapid methods 
http://www.ingentaconnect.com/conten...pm3e.alexandra

The success of reproductive technologies is facilitated by the cryopreservation of embryos and gametes. In Italy, where legislation prohibits zygote and embryo cryopreservation, clinics have extensively introduced oocyte cryopreservation. *Two different strategies of oocyte cryopreservation are available: slow freezing or ultrarapid cooling (vitrification). Although the results are very encouraging with both methods, there is still controversy regarding both the procedure itself and the most suitable method to use.* This study reports the routine application of the two different oocyte cryopreservation methods in programmes running in two consecutive periods. The study centre carried out 286 thawing cycles for a total of 1348 thawed oocytes cryopreserved by the slow-freezing method and 59 warming cycles for a total of 285 warmed oocytes cryopreserved by vitrification. *Comparision of the outcomes obtained with the slow-freezing method versus vitrification in women who underwent IVF for infertility showed survival, fertilization, pregnancy and implantation rates of 57.9% versus 78.9% (P < 0.0001), 64.6% versus 72.8% (P = 0.027), 7.6% versus 18.2% (P = 0.021) and 4.3% versus 9.3% (P = 0.043) respectively.* These results suggest that oocyte vitrification is associated with a better outcome than the slow-freezing method.

a sto kaze milanska ekipa?
Developmental Potential of Human Oocytes After Slow Freezing or Vitrification: A Randomized In Vitro Study Based on Parthenogenesis
http://rsx.sagepub.com/cgi/content/abstract/15/10/1027

The aim of the this study was to compare the in vitro developmental competence of parthenogenetically activated oocytes cryopreserved with slow-freezing or vitrification. Supernumerary metaphase II oocytes obtained during in vitro fertilization procedures were randomized to slow freezing or vitrification procedure. After thawing or devitrification, oocytes were parthenogenetically activated and cultured. Survival, activation, development rate, and cell number during culture were compared. The 2 groups showed no significant differences between the rates of parthenogenetic activation, development, good quality parthenotes and blastomere number on day 2 of culture. However, parthenotes from the devitrified oocytes continued cleaving till day 3 in a significantly low proportion (27% vs. 42%). *On day 3, the mean number of blastomeres was also lower in vitrification group compared to slow-freezing (4.8 + 1.9 vs. 5.8 + 1.7)*. *In conclusion, parthenogenesis highlights a reduced potential of vitrified oocytes to cleave on day 3 compared with oocytes from slow-freezing.*

----------


## marči

portal 24 sata:

Ministar Milinović mijenja Zakon o zabrani pušenja

Zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji ostaje isti, kaže ministar, iako je njegova šefica Kosor izjavila suprotno. Znači li to da se ne mogu dogovoriti?Piše: Jasmina Trifunović   |  zadnja izmjena prije 12 min.Razgovaram sa premijerkom Kosor svaki dan. Za sada nema nikakvih pripremnih radnji oko izmjene Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, ustvrdio je ministar zdravstva dr. Darko Milinović, iako je premijerka Jadranka Kosor prije nekoliko dana rekla da zakon treba mijenjati te da se na tome radi. Iako se čini da se ministar i njegova parlamentarna, ali i stranačka šefica ne mogu dogovoriti oko zakona, Milinović u srijedu nikako nije želio pristati na formulaciju da zapravo "demantira premijerku". 
- Nije istina da ju demantiram. Mi stalno razgovaramo, tvrdio je ministar.
I dok je situacija oko prijepornog Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji prilično nejasna, sve je izvjesnije da će se vrlo brzo mijenjati Zakon o zabrani pušenja. Milinović je otkrio kako intenzivno pregovara sa Cehom ugostitelja te da su natragu skorašnjeg rješenja koje neće štetiti ugostiteljima i njihovu poslovanju, ali ni zdravlju građana. Ministar nije precizirao o čemu se radi, tek je dao naznaku da će u pitanju najvjerojatnije biti izmjene oko tehničkih uvjeta u ugostiteljskim objektima.
Ministar Milinović stao je i u obranu svoje časti te se obrušio na SDP-ovce zbog svega što su na njegov račun izgovorili na prošlotjednoj konferenciji za novinare na kojoj su ga nazivali lašcem i licemjerom. Najveća lažljivica je, zaključio je Milinović, SDP-ova potpredsjednica Milanka Opačić koja, kaže on, straši i(J. Galioć)Ministar je ljut na SDP-ovce obmanjuje javnost. "Milankini zakoni" iz 2000. godine, kako ih naziva ministar zdravstva, onemogućili su rađanje 5500 djece jer se zbog smanjenih prava roditelji nisu željeli odlučiti na djecu. Ta ista Milanka je, rezolutno tvrdi ministar, najveći licemjer, a tiskovnu je sazvala kako bi pokazala preplanulost sa godišnjeg odmora. Milinović je uz sve branio Zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji te naglasio kako procesi po klinikama nisu stali, nego je riječ o uobičajenom prekidu u kolovozu zbog godišnjih odmora.

----------


## Ela28

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

----------


## marči

t portal

MILINOVIĆ DEMANTIRAO KOSOR
Za sada nema promjene Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji
Darko Milinović

Datum objave:
26.08.2009 14:39 Autor: Ante Srzić

Ministar zdravstva Darko Milinović izjavom kako ovoga trenutka nema promjene Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji demantirao je svoju šeficu, premijerku Jadranku Kosor koja je prije dva dana kazala kako se radi na izmjenama spornog zakona 
'Danima razgovaramo sa stručnjacima s tog područja kako bi se napisali pravilnici o provedbi, a promjena zakona nema', kazao je Milinović. 

Ponovio je kako će do primjene zakona doći ako kroz određeno vrijeme utvrdi da je primjena zakona dovela do neželjenih posljedica. 'Bio bih neodgovoran ministar kad ne bih sve ponovo stavio na stol i razmotrio izmjenu zakona', istaknuo je. Na upozorenje novinara da je premijerka javno izjavila kako se radi na izmjeni zakona i znači li to da on demantira premijerku, Milinović je odgovorio kako je ne demantira, već s njom priča svaki dan, više nego novinari. Istaknuo je kako će i danas nakon konferencije pričati s njom. 'Vi novinari stalno pokušavate izazvati razdor između mene i premijerke, ali nećete uspjeti', zaprijetio je Milinović. Na koncu je priznao kako će premijerkina riječ, budući da je ona odgovorna za sve, biti zadnja. 

Kosor: Zakon treba mijenjati
Jadranka Kosor u 24. kolovoza na konferenciji za novinare u Banskim dvorima kazala kako Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji u jednom dijelu treba promjeniti te da o tome razgovara s resornim ministrom. 'Smatram da zakon treba pratiti i uskladiti s drugim zakonima', rekla je istaknuvši kako se to odnosi na obiteljski zakon, zakon o ravnopravnosti spolova te zakon o suzbijanju diskriminacije.
Najveći dio konferencije za novinare koju je sazvao pod nazivom 'Tko laže i tko je licemjeran?' Milinović je potrošio na obračun sa SDP-ovkom Milankom Opačić, koja ga je prije dva dana optužila da Zakonom o medicinskoj oplodnji radi protiv demografske obnove Hrvatske. 

Milinović je kazao kako SDP-ova presica u ponedjeljka bila puna laži, insinuacija i politikanstva te pokušaja ubiranja jeftinih političkih poena.

'U vrijeme dok je na vlasti bila lijeva koalicija dogodio se populacijski pomor, jer su zakonom, koji je donijela Milanka Opačić, uskraćena rodiljama mnoga prava', zagrmio je Milinović. Optužio je Opačić i SDP kako je na kraju mandata lijeve koalicije u Hrvatskoj bilo pet tisuća novorođenčadi manje nego kad su preuzeli vlast. 'Glavna za takvu pogubnu populacijsku politiku bila je upravo Milanka Opačić, koja mene danas naziva licemjernim. Postavljam stoga pitanje tko je u ovoj priči zapravo licemjeran', kazao je. Pola sata konferencije za novinare Milinović je potrošio na obračun s Opačić. Kazao je kako je lagala i kad je rekla da je zbog njegovog zakona došlo do zastoja u medicinskoj oplodnji. 

'To je laž na granici uznemiravanja javnosti. Medicinska oplodnja trenutačno se ne obavlja jer su ljudi u reproduktivnim klinikama u kolovozu na godišnjem odmoru', istaknuo je. Naveo je nekolicinu klinika koje su ga izvijestile o tome kako proces medicinske oplodnje ide normalnim tokom. Pročitao je pritom pisma podrške pojedinih ravnatelja koji su ga oslovili s dragi ministre. 

Odbacujući sve što je kazala Milanka Opačić u ponedjeljak, Milinović se pohvalio kako se u Hrvatskoj događa svojevrsni baby boom, a sebe je predstavio kao borca protiv ilegalne umjetne oplodnje, koja je, kako je rekao, bila moguća jedino u Hrvatskoj i Azerbajdžanu dok se on nije prihvatio ovog zakona.

----------


## Pinky

zalosno je sto sve dva ovana bodu priko nasih ledja.

nisam nista drugo ni ocekivala od ovoga tipa. covjekom ga ne mogu nazvati.

treba mu zatrpavati mail glasnogovornice kad vec svoj nije objavio na stranicama ministarstva.

jos jednom se moj pesimizam pokazao (na zalost) uspjesnim stavom.

na zalost, cini mi se da bez odlaska ovih sa vlasti nema mijenjanja jer ocito jacu niko ne ferma 5%, ona je gore manje znacajna od kuhara u muppet showu.
jedino mi je za sta ne guli nesto drugo a ne nase zivote.

----------


## Pinky

zalosno je sto sve dva ovana bodu priko nasih ledja.

nisam nista drugo ni ocekivala od ovoga tipa. covjekom ga ne mogu nazvati.

treba mu zatrpavati mail glasnogovornice kad vec svoj nije objavio na stranicama ministarstva.

jos jednom se moj pesimizam pokazao (na zalost) uspjesnim stavom.

na zalost, cini mi se da bez odlaska ovih sa vlasti nema mijenjanja jer ocito jacu niko ne ferma 5%, ona je gore manje znacajna od kuhara u muppet showu.
jedino mi je za sta ne guli nesto drugo a ne nase zivote.

----------


## aenea

Pitam se kakvo to zaleđe ima ministar kad može u medijima svoju kolegicu, stranački i politički nadređenu, tek tako opovrgavat.. 
I urnebesno mi je smiješno da još i izjavi da ju ne demantira, bez obzira što je ona rekla da će se zakon mijenjati (doduše u onom famoznom jednom dijelu  :Rolling Eyes:  ), a on kaže da neće. A možda ja ne znam točno značenje riječi demant..hm :?

----------


## MGrubi

> Pitam se kakvo to zaleđe ima ministar kad može u medijima svoju kolegicu, stranački i politički nadređenu, tek tako opovrgavat.. 
> I urnebesno mi je smiješno da još i izjavi da ju ne demantira, bez obzira što je ona rekla da će se zakon mijenjati (doduše u onom famoznom jednom dijelu  ), a on kaže da neće. A možda ja ne znam točno značenje riječi demant..hm :?


pucaju po šavovima
HDZ nije liberalna stranka, njima su žene za madrace
i sad im 'šefuje' žena?
ona će njemu minjat zakon?

----------


## Nene2

Trebamo sad bombardirat premijerku mailovima...Zavadi pa vladaj!  :Wink:

----------


## Gabi

I pitati milinovića koje su to klinike u RH u kojima se trenutno mogu provoditi postupci. Jedino ako je pod tim mislio na FET-ove. Koji lažov i licemjer. Još kipim od bijesa ...   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------


## aenea

> Trebamo sad bombardirat premijerku mailovima...Zavadi pa vladaj!


Ma uopće ne vjerujem da ih možemo zavaditi..da bi ih mogli zavaditi trebali bi imati bar minimalne sposobnosti shvaćanja. Ali to ne znači da danas neću oboriti rekord mejlova koje ću napisati  :Wink:  A da skupimo novce pa ministru poklonimo rječnik stranih riječi (da pronađe značenje demanta) i nešto poput Embriology for dummies?

----------


## drndalica

> Embriology for dummies


To je naslov i slogan koji tražim!! Nikako da riječju uobličim misao - hvala, prosvijetlila si me!!!

----------


## sorciere

a zaboravio je HDZ prijevaru - majka odgajateljica? naravno da se rodilo više djece u to vrijeme, jer su ONI nešto obećali...   :Mad:

----------


## lisa84

Ma ja bi samo da on objasni šta mu točno znači to prijelazno razdoblje od 6 mjeseci, jer ga očito ne shvaćamo jednako. On podrazumijeva da se u tom razdoblju postupci mogu obavljat.

E, pa nek to u pismenom obliku dostavi klinikama... i svi sretni.   :Grin: 
*Treba iskoristit to što ne zna šta priča... i još to čini javno!*

Nakon toga nitko ne bi bio odgovoran, ni plaćao kazne, jer bi se radilo o postupcima obavljenim u "prijelaznom razdoblju", koje je odobrio sam Ministar, a kojeg je smislio nakon donošenja Zakona (ko i ostale Pravilnike).

Jel bi se to moglo kako?  :?

----------


## mrč

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pitam se kakvo to zaleđe ima ministar kad može u medijima svoju kolegicu, stranački i politički nadređenu, tek tako opovrgavat.. 
> I urnebesno mi je smiješno da još i izjavi da ju ne demantira, bez obzira što je ona rekla da će se zakon mijenjati (doduše u onom famoznom jednom dijelu  ), a on kaže da neće. A možda ja ne znam točno značenje riječi demant..hm :?
> 
> 
> pucaju po šavovima
> HDZ nije liberalna stranka, njima su žene za madrace
> ...


ma vraga pucaju po šavovima
"vizionar" Sanader vraća se odmah kad se deblokiraju pregovori

on je i dalje glavni,nemojmo se zavaravat

----------


## Ginger

> a zaboravio je HDZ prijevaru - majka odgajateljica? naravno da se rodilo više djece u to vrijeme, jer su ONI nešto obećali...


ooooo da, koliko li je samo takvih bilo

----------


## pak

> A da pozovemo Milinovića na sučeljavanje s nama? Neka nama odgovori na pitanja. Naravno, pred novinarima


ovo bi bilo super i još da objavi jasno i glasno koje klinike rade postupke normalnim tokom i što je to njemu normalno,a i imena ravnatalja koji su mu slali pisma podrške pa nek javnost čuje i vidi ko tu koga laže,ovako sve ostaje na rekla-kazala

----------


## aenea

Ja održala maloprije svoju konferenciju  :Grin:  uputila mejl ministru sa cc-om na tridesetak adresa - medija, ženskih udruga, stranka, vlade, sabora..

----------


## Marsupilami

> *Pitam se kakvo to zaleđe ima ministar kad može u medijima svoju kolegicu, stranački i politički nadređenu, tek tako opovrgavat..* 
> I urnebesno mi je smiješno da još i izjavi da ju ne demantira, bez obzira što je ona rekla da će se zakon mijenjati (doduše u onom famoznom jednom dijelu  ), a on kaže da neće. A možda ja ne znam točno značenje riječi demant..hm :?


A zasto ne bi mogao?
Ona je predsjednica vlade, nije ona ta koja je dala prijedlog zakona niti je ona sudjelovala u njegovom izglasavanju.
Sabor je taj koji izglasava a ne vlada, meni je vise nebulozna bila izjava tete pastete da ce ona mjenjati zakon  :? 
Ona je ta koja nema ovlasti da ga mjenja  :/

----------


## bublica3

Ovaj je totalno LUD.

----------


## Pinky

> Ja održala maloprije svoju konferenciju  uputila mejl ministru sa cc-om na tridesetak adresa - medija, ženskih udruga, stranka, vlade, sabora..


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

legendo!!

ja sam popodne imala mini konferenciju, samo za glasnogovornicu ministra i medije. za politicare sazivam sutra, jaci upucujem poseban poziv   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## aenea

Nisam mislila na samu zapovjednu liniju nego više na vjerodostojnost koju gube tako se međusobno demantirajući. Doduše, vjerodostojnost već dugo nemaju, a ja silom u sve te njihove gluposti pokušavam ugurat tračak razuma. Da, znam da sam naivna, ali ne mogu se pomiriti sa time da tvrdi da ju nije demantirao, a Bratoljub Klaić kaže drugačije.

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja održala maloprije svoju konferenciju  uputila mejl ministru sa cc-om na tridesetak adresa - medija, ženskih udruga, stranka, vlade, sabora..
> 
> 
>    
> 
> legendo!!
> ...


Fora su te konferencije, jelda?  :Grin:  Nije ni čudo da im se tako sviđaju.

----------


## Gabi

Dobre ste, cure   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ... konferencija i mini konferencija. Samo tako nastavite i dalje   :Klap: . Sad ih moramo još više nagaziti jer mi se čini da im guza radi. Bombardiramo ih sa svih strana, a oni ni sami ne znaju da li bi mijenjali taj *jedan* dio zakona ili ne. Koja jadna Vlada, da se prisjetimo:
1. neće izručiti generale - ali ipak jesu
2. malo ima ZERP-a, malo ga nema
3. neradna nedjelja - ukinuta
4. zakon o nepušenju - ukida se
5. nema novih poreza - ali ipak ih ima
6. smanjivanje stope PDV-a - mene su učili da je ipak 23 više nego npr. 20
7. ulazak u EU 2007. godine - ???
Stvarno su ljudi od riječi, nema šta.

----------


## pino

Jel tko gledao 3. dnevnik na htv1? Jel stvarno bio Simunic i izjavio da se zamrzavanje j.s. radi u Hrvatskoj vec 5 godina?

----------


## aenea

> Jel tko gledao 3. dnevnik na htv1? Jel stvarno bio Simunic i izjavio da se zamrzavanje j.s. radi u Hrvatskoj vec 5 godina?


Nisam gledala, ali kad sam ovo pročitala opet me oblila kanta ledene vode..jer sigurno nije naveo da, primjerice, njegova klinika, prema odgovoru koji sam dobila, nema ostvarenu ni jednu trudnoću iz smrznute jajne stanice  :Sad:

----------


## Gabi

Taman su me Aenea i Pinky nasmijale, kad ono opet hladan tuš    :Sad:  .

----------


## Pinky

> Jel tko gledao 3. dnevnik na htv1? Jel stvarno bio Simunic i izjavio da se zamrzavanje j.s. radi u Hrvatskoj vec 5 godina?


na zalost pribacila sam taman kad je milinovic reka laku noc

a simunic je jedna dobro podmazana prodana dusa

mislim, da smo normalna drzava ne bi rijec jednog potplacenog simunica imala zakonsku tezinu vec bi se pitao veci broj strucnjaka.

ne znam koliko te dlan triba zasvrbiti da izjavljujes takve nebuloze (ako je to simunic rekao) ma sramota.

i btw zamrzavanje nikad nije bilo upitno. odmrzavanje je.

----------


## pino

Ma upravo sam pricala s mamom koja je to gledala i bila prilicno sigurna da je on to rekao. Doduse, cak i ako nije, tako su to cule jedne staracke usi. 

Ako je istina da je to rekao, sto mozemo ocekivati uopce od bilo kojeg hrvatskog strucnjaka? On je ipak najeminentnije ime u podrucju humane reprodukcije u HR. Jako zalosno.

----------


## aenea

Sada mi je bar jasno što, odnosno tko, je taj as iz ministrovog rukava kojeg sam očekivala da izvadi..
Pinky, Šimunić ima i privatnu kliniku pa ono što je s jedne strane potplaćeno na drugoj strani nadoknađuje. 
Ako netko pronađe snimku, molim svakako staviti link.

----------


## Rimljanka

Evo sam se upravo registrirala radi ovoga.
Strašno sam se iznervirala, Šimunić je bio grozan, u stilu: "O čemu oni pričaju da se mora ići u inozemstvo na postupke i da su postupci obustavljeni? Ništa od toga nije istina. Mi već godinama radimo zamrzavanje j. stanica, i trenutno su postupci obustavljeni samo tamo gdje su liječnici na godišnjem. Mi uredno postupke radimo :shock: !"

I onda je još malo lagao Milinović, govorio da nema izmjene zakona jer nije potrebna, Dijana Čuljak mu sve klimala, a meni došlo slabo  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Znači, Šimunić =HDZ

----------


## aenea

Ajme..
I Šimunić je još sve fino potkrijepio reklamom na web stranici svoje klinike, iako nema ni jednu trudnoću ostvarenu na taj način. Osjećam se ko laboratorijski zamorac  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## aenea

Ništa, nabaviti snimku emisije, stavku po stavku analizirati i uputiti mejlove Šimuniću, ministru i medijima..

----------


## Rimljanka

Ispalo je da smo svi mi ludi i da se bunimo jer je to maslo oporbe!!!
Bar sam ja to tako doživila, uf preljuta sam sada.

Inače sam već godinama u MPO priči, čitam vas redovito, zasipala sam e-mailovima nakon donošenja zakona Milinovića, Jadranku, Golema itd.
Maloprije sam išla spavati, upalila 5 min TV, kad ono Šimunić pa Milinović digli mi tlak na miljardu

----------


## aenea

I ne mogu se sjetiti tko je od liječnika ili embriologa sve izjavio da su postupci obustavljeni radi zakona..bilo na tv-u. Mislim da je bio Poljak iz CITO-a. Obratiti se i njima sa upitom o obustavi postupaka.

----------


## aenea

> Ispalo je da smo svi mi ludi i da se bunimo jer je to maslo oporbe!!!
> Bar sam ja to tako doživila, uf preljuta sam sada.
> 
> Inače sam već godinama u MPO priči, čitam vas redovito, zasipala sam e-mailovima nakon donošenja zakona Milinovića, Jadranku, Golema itd.
> Maloprije sam išla spavati, upalila 5 min TV, kad ono Šimunić pa Milinović digli mi tlak na miljardu


Rimljanka, žao mi je što je ovo bio povod da nam se priključiš, ali super je da djeluješ i sama, a svakako bi voljela da nam se pridružiš i u akcijama koje pokušavamo organizirati  :Love:

----------


## Rimljanka

Ali sam je Milinović rekao da nisu još doneseni pravilnici po kojima će se raditi.
Onda kako itko radi nove postupke??? Parovi koji ulaze u postupak bi, npr., morali imati potvrde od psihologa, pravnika itd radi novog zakona, a još se ne zna ni tko će biti ovlašten za izdavanje potvrda ni kako će one izgledati.
Tko je tu lud  :Rolling Eyes:  
Vjerojatno rade pretrage

----------


## aenea

Vidi, u stanju je sve izjaviti i ostati živ. Da, jajne stanice se uspješno smrzavaju i odmrzavaju, ali uspješnost oplodnje takvih stanica je ono što je vrlo upitno. Pa cijeli zakon temelji na poluistinama tako da me ni ovo ne iznenađuje. Bitno je da dobro zvuči slabo informiranima, a da novinarima koji također ne barataju dovoljno tematikom začepi usta. I onda se javnost pita, šta se ovi kojeg vraga bune..Koliko god ovo sada bilo frustrirajuće, past će i on i zakon prije ili kasnije.

----------


## gričanka

> Jel tko gledao 3. dnevnik na htv1? Jel stvarno bio Simunic i izjavio da se zamrzavanje j.s. radi u Hrvatskoj vec 5 godina?


Da, izjavio je to direktno u kameru i ne trepnuvši!   :Evil or Very Mad:  




> Evo sam se upravo registrirala radi ovoga. 
> Strašno sam se iznervirala, Šimunić je bio grozan, u stilu: "O čemu oni pričaju da se mora ići u inozemstvo na postupke i da su postupci obustavljeni? Ništa od toga nije istina. Mi već godinama radimo zamrzavanje j. stanica, i trenutno su postupci obustavljeni samo tamo gdje su liječnici na godišnjem. Mi uredno postupke radimo  !" 
> 
> I onda je još malo lagao Milinović, govorio da nema izmjene zakona jer nije potrebna, Dijana Čuljak mu sve klimala, a meni došlo slabo


Da, baš je tako bilo! Dr Šimunić je naravno, mudro prešutio da je zamrzavanje zametaka u inozemstvu ključna postavka za odlazak tamo!
Očekivala sam da gđa Čuljak priupita štošta, npr. brojka postupaka primjenom vitrifikacije(valjda je veća od nule ako se radi već pet godina, jel?), ali ništa. laži su veselo plasirane i ide se dalje! Ma za poludit   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pino

Ja cu opet ponovit najvazniji razlog zasto zamrzavanje j.s. nikad nece biti jednako uspjesno kao zamrzavanje zametaka:

zato jer ako se pusti zametak da raste do 5. dana, iskljuci se barem 50% od ukupnog broja zametaka, i to samo oni koji su kromosomski nepravilni, i oni se ne vracaju zeni, jer nemaju ni teoretsku sansu proizvesti dijete. Ako se nasuprot tome svaki put odmrznu 3 j.s., nikakve selekcije nema. U tom slucaju ili vracate veci broj zametaka zeni i riskirate trojke, ili vracate manji broj zametaka i smanjujete sanse za trudnocu. 

Koliko djece je u Hrvatskoj rodjeno iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica do sada?

----------


## ina33

Pino, ma nijedno nije. Ovo je fakat tragično...

----------


## ZO

> Pino, ma nijedno nije. Ovo je fakat tragično...


prestrašno  :shock:  :shock: 
do kad nas misle raditi idiotima i plasirati netočne informacije?   :Evil or Very Mad:    :shock:

----------


## drndalica

> Koliko djece je u Hrvatskoj rodjeno iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica do sada?


Ovo je ključno pitanje i treba ga slati i uporno ponavljati oukolo. Evo npr. 3 rečenice: Dvoumim se oko MPO postupka (hrvatska ili klinika u inozemstvu) i konkretno me zanima statistika odn. realne šanse određenog postupka. Molim da mi odgovorite na slijedeće pitanje: Koliko je djece rođeno iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica u vašoj klinici?

Ništa više od toga.... mislim da je ova rasprava "ko je više a ko manje doprinijeo natalitetu"  (rodiljne naknade, abortus, majka odgojiteljica....) upravo tjeranje vode na mlin HDZ-a. Oni se obooožavaju prepucavati oko svojih zasluga i tuđih promašaja i to sve zaobilazno bez da taknu problem o kojem se zapravo govori. Pisma treba skratiti, pitanja pojednostaviti bez da im se daje mogućnost da OKOLIŠAJU KO MAČKA OKO VODE!!

I naravno sve cc na medije... da budu u toku

----------


## Kadauna

> Koliko djece je u Hrvatskoj rodjeno iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica do sada?
> 
> 
> Ovo je ključno pitanje i treba ga slati i uporno ponavljati oukolo. Evo npr. 3 rečenice: Dvoumim se oko MPO postupka (hrvatska ili klinika u inozemstvu) i konkretno me zanima statistika odn. realne šanse određenog postupka. Molim da mi odgovorite na slijedeće pitanje: Koliko je djece rođeno iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica u vašoj klinici?
> 
> Ništa više od toga.... mislim da je ova rasprava "ko je više a ko manje doprinijeo natalitetu"  (rodiljne naknade, abortus, majka odgojiteljica....) upravo tjeranje vode na mlin HDZ-a. Oni se obooožavaju prepucavati oko svojih zasluga i tuđih promašaja i to sve zaobilazno bez da taknu problem o kojem se zapravo govori. Pisma treba skratiti, pitanja pojednostaviti bez da im se daje mogućnost da OKOLIŠAJU KO MAČKA OKO VODE!!
> 
> I naravno sve cc na medije... da budu u toku



X

----------


## ina33

Valjda bi odgovor bio točan...

----------


## Svimbalo

Samo još malo podrške da vam uputim, cure.   :Love:  
Hvala što usput i no ovom topicu objašnjavate neke pojmove (pino   :Love:  ), jer ja sam još uvijek stvarno slabo informirana, zasad sam skopirala rječnik, ali to nije dovoljno. Znam samo da Milinoviću ništa ne vjerujem.
Drž'te se!

----------


## fritulica1

> Evo sam se upravo registrirala radi ovoga.
> Strašno sam se iznervirala, Šimunić je bio grozan, u stilu: "O čemu oni pričaju da se mora ići u inozemstvo na postupke i da su postupci obustavljeni? Ništa od toga nije istina. Mi već godinama radimo zamrzavanje j. stanica, i trenutno su postupci obustavljeni samo tamo gdje su liječnici na godišnjem. Mi uredno postupke radimo Shock !"
> 
> I onda je još malo lagao Milinović, govorio da nema izmjene zakona jer nije potrebna, Dijana Čuljak mu sve klimala, a meni došlo slabo Evil or Very Mad
> Znači, Šimunić =HDZ


Grozno, gadljivo i pretuzno.   :Sad:

----------


## vikki

smajlićkojibljuje,psuje i sl. Nemam riječi. Da imam barem 10 godina manje otišla bih što dalje odavde i vraćala se eventualno na ljetovanje.
 :Sad:

----------


## aenea

> Valjda bi odgovor bio točan...


Moguće je da bi odgovor, odnosno tvrdnja bila točna, samo što u tom slučaju sumnjam da bi se radilo o odgovoru na postavljeno pitanje..Golem je to usavršio: Gospodine Golem, gdje u svijetu je dozvoljena oplodnja samo tri stanice? Golem odgovara: Vi mene cijelo vrijeme napadate, a ne želite priznati da se svugdje u svijetu teži tome i praksa je da se trasnferiraju samo dvije, ili čak jedna oplođena jajna stanica. A mi dozvoljavamo oplodnju 3.
Karikiram razgovor, ali on ovdje nije iznio neistinu u smislu toga da se teži transferu jednog ili eventualno dva zametka. Nije čak slagao ni je dozvoljavaju ovim zakonom oplodnju 3 stanice. Samo nije odgovorio na postavljeno pitanje, a odgovor je uobličio na način da laiku nikako nije jasno o čemu je riječ, a Golem, mora mu se priznati, može zvučati uvjerljivo. Ulovila sam se par puta da razmišljam jesam dobro čula postavljeno mu pitanje.

----------


## lilium

> smajlićkojibljuje,psuje i sl. Nemam riječi. Da imam barem 10 godina manje otišla bih što dalje odavde i vraćala se eventualno na ljetovanje.


upravo i ja imam iste asocijacije!
... ovo je malo off topic, no nije off topic ove MPO borbe i vec duze imam  potrebu to reci: diplomirala sam 91 i od kad je rat zapoceo radim ovdje (iako mi je struka priznata i vani), sve te godine redovno placam poreze, prireze... sto god treba... drago mi je sto su se gradile i grade se vrtici, skole, djecja igralista, placaju udzbenici, besplatni prijevozi, djele porodiljne naknade, bolovanja, djecji doplatci.... da bi sada drugi napadali, izmedju ostalog i moju i meni bliske generacije kako se na nasu neplodnost (za koju smo si, naravno, sami krivi nepocudnim ponasanjem i sl.) trose "njihove" pare.... stramota!!!

----------


## Lamona

Cure, evo link na emisiju s jučerašnjeg dnevnika sa Šimunićem, a i Milinović je gostovao. I da, Šimunić je rekao da se ta metoda već 4,5 godina obavlje u Hrvatskoj

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=46558&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=c1d09ed868

----------


## ina33

> vikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> smajlićkojibljuje,psuje i sl. Nemam riječi. Da imam barem 10 godina manje otišla bih što dalje odavde i vraćala se eventualno na ljetovanje.
> 
> 
> 
> upravo i ja imam iste asocijacije!
> ... ovo je malo off topic, no nije off topic ove MPO borbe i vec duze imam  potrebu to reci: diplomirala sam 91 i od kad je rat zapoceo radim ovdje (iako mi je struka priznata i vani), sve te godine redovno placam poreze, prireze... sto god treba... drago mi je sto su se gradile i grade se vrtici, skole, djecja igralista, placaju udzbenici, besplatni prijevozi, djele porodiljne naknade, bolovanja, djecji doplatci.... da bi sada drugi napadali, izmedju ostalog i moju i meni bliske generacije kako se na nasu neplodnost (za koju smo si, naravno, sami krivi nepocudnim ponasanjem i sl.) trose "njihove" pare.... stramota!!!


x! Meni je milijun puta došlo da imamo opciju da ne financiramo HZZO - kad mi je moja socijalna ginićka rekla koja to država može platit i kad sam bila prisiljena sve plaćat, jer inače ne bih dočekala ništa - mislim, ono, plaćam sve živo, od čeg se financira i njena plaća, radim uredno bez prekida godinama, a što mi treba ne mogu dobit ništa! Ako već imamo zdravstv. sustav koji se bazira na solidarnosti, ta solidarnost mora ići u svim smjerovima!

----------


## ina33

Mislila sam na ideju da se otkačimo od financiranja državnog zdravstva i pređemo na opciju privatnog zdrav. osiguranja. Onda sam pogledala film M. Moorea pa sam se malo zamislila. Iako, ova ideja od ministra - koliko želite da vam embrija vratimo, toliko ćemo i oploditi, liči na onu nakaradnost kad su u Americi pitali tipa koji je odsjekao sebi sam pilom slučajno dva prsta - želite li da vam prišijemo prstenjak ili srednji prst?

----------


## fritulica1

Isuse boze, odgledala sam link, pa Simunic kao da je nadrogiran, taj toliko besramno i uvjerljivo laze pred cijelom javnosti da mi je to vec sve u domeni SF-a, ne mozes vjerovati koja persona...  :Evil or Very Mad:  

A onaj Milinovic, zbljuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuv, on bi se malo igrao ministra, a prag inteligencije mu je oko 60. Jedino sto ga ide je LAGANJE, ali u nedostatku mozga, i tu je providan. Nece jos dugo, i najzatucaniji puk ce ga uskoro prokuziti.  

Sad bih ovdje jos nanizala 1000 epiteta koji ga idu ali ne smijem, marci nadgleda.

----------


## vikki

> Nece jos dugo, i najzatucaniji puk ce ga uskoro prokuziti.


Ma sumnjam, zatucani vole zatucane, a ovdje ih, nažalost, ne manjka.

Od Šimunića očekivano.

----------


## fritulica1

> Ma sumnjam, zatucani vole zatucane, a ovdje ih, nažalost, ne manjka.


Uf, meni se cini da je tesko dosegnuti stupanj zatucanosti ministra milinovica. Kad ga se spomene odmah imam viziju kauboja - serifa kako na konju ulazi u grad (kako ga je netko vec opisao) ili Rambovog Balkan boy-a. 

Al, sto kazes vikki, ne manjka na zalost ni takvih u HR, zato i jesmo u ovakvoj gabuli.

----------


## aenea

Okačit ću ovdje "konferenciju" o kojoj sam govorila pa ako može poslužiti nekome kao inspiracija, super. Čini mi se da ću nakon odgledanog linka sa dnevnika održat jednu vezanu i za Šimunića. Ali moram se kontrolirati i dooooobro razmisliti da li je uopće pametno to učiniti. Želim reći da mi nije bila namjera vrijeđati ni napadati ministra, ali funkcioniram na način traženja logičnosti pa onda to možda ispada tako. Da sam ga htjela vrijeđati, trust me, izgledalo bi bitno drugačije..jednostanvo mi je jezik sam po sebi malo oštriji  :Grin:  Marči, ako smatraš da krši pravila foruma, briši - no hard feelings.

Subject: Ministre Milinoviću, sada je na redu konferencija neplodne žene 

Ministre Milinoviću, 

Obraćam Vam (pišem velikim slovom iz pristojnosti) se bez gospodine, ali sa ministre jer to, nažalost, jeste. Kao što ste i liječnik ginekolog za kojeg smatram da bi mu se trebala oduzeti titula, ako zbog ničeg onda bar jer ste pokazali da nemate elementarna znanja svojeg područja, poput razlikovanja zametka i jajne stanice te razlikovanja implantacije i embriotransfera. 

Danas ste održali konferenciju za novinare sa temom: „Odgovor ministra Milinovića: Tko je licemjeran i tko laže“. Prvo, za obmanjivanje javnosti nije Vam kriv nitko do Vas glavom, bradom i bez obraza. Vi ste bili taj koji je Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji, kako ste ga nazvali trudeći se dodatno poniziti parove koji se bore sa neplodnošću, temeljio i prezentirao na neistinama, poluistinama, eksperimentalnim studijama (tako su ih nazvali autori) i prešućenim činjenicama. Vezano na samu konferenciju, željela bih Vam reći da je 95% odmrznuti jajnih stanica desetljećima daleko od postotka odmrznutih stanica koje će se oploditi, a o implantaciji da i ne govorimo. Što je ujedno razlog da se taj pristup MPO-i u svijetu i dalje smatra eksperimentalnim. Kao što je i teleportacija, usprkos uspjehu teleportacije fotona, i dalje eksperimentalna, ali Vi ne čekate napredak znanosti nego i dalje koristite transport uobičajenim sredstvima. 

Također, u Priopćenju Vašeg ministarstva od 21.08.2009., kažete da će čuvanje, dakle zamrzavanje, zametaka biti moguće ukoliko implantacija neće biti moguća. Što je sa slučajevima gdje će implantacija kao takva biti moguća, ali ukoliko se učini transfer i zametak implantira, riskira se život žene? Ili život žene jednostavno nije dovoljno važan? Jasno, u svemu tome ste imali svesrdnu pomoć svojih podređenih koji su također, kao Ante Zvonimir Golem u, primjerice, emisiji Hrvatskog radia, pokazali da nemaju pojma o čemu pričaju i kojim terminima barataju. Sukladno tome je na pitanje o tome gdje je u svijetu dozvoljena oplodnja samo 3 stanice, uporno odgovarao da se u svijetu teži transferu jednog zametka. Možete li uopće zamisliti kako zvučite onome tko je imalo upoznat sa materijom? Doduše, mora Vam se priznati da ste mudar potez povukli kada ste njemu dali da izlazi u javnost jer je bitno bolji retoričar od Vas, ali ministre Milinoviću, istinu nikakva retorika ne može sakriti. 

Nadalje, kažete: ..ovo ministarstvo vam nikada ništa niti je niti će skrivati.. pa ministre, hajde onda, konačno recite tko je pisao prijedlog Zakona i prijedloge kojih to stručnjaka ste uvažili! I tko to, kako kažete, stavlja kost između Vas i premijerke? Na ovo mogu i ja dati odgovor. Vi, ministre, Vi. Na konferenciji ste izjavili da premijerku ne demantirate i da svakodnevno razgovarate i o Zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji. Zbunjujete me. Demantirati prema Rječniku stranih riječi Bratoljuba Klaića znači: poricati, tjerati u laž, opovrgavati; reći komu da nije govorio istinu; osporavati nečije tvrdnje; lišavati vjerodostojnost. Jučer pred kamerama je premijerka izjavila da razgovara s Vama i da će se Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji mijenjati u jednom dijelu. Doduše, ostavila Vam je dovoljno manevarskog prostora da bilo što u to ugurate, ali Vi ste danas unatoč tome jasno i glasno izjavili da se Zakon neće mijenjati. Dakle, Jadranka Kosor je rekla jedno, Darko Milinović je rekao nešto sasvim suprotno, a Bratoljub Klaić, autoritet na tom području, kaže da je to demant. Možda je problem u prevelikim očekivanjima s moje strane, između kojih se nalazi i pretpostavka da znate što koja riječ znači, iako nije vaše područje. I to je moguće, budući je jedina primjedba Liječničkog povjerenstva koju ste prihvatili ona da je Prijedlog zakona potrebno detaljno lektorirati zbog pravopisnih grešaka. Zaista, dajete apsurdu jednu sasvim novu dimenziju na kojoj bi Vam i Ionesco mogao zavidjeti. 

Također bih se osvrnula i na ono čemu sam se od srca nasmijala: «Ministar zdravstva poručio je da će učiniti sve za parove koji ne mogu imati djece da ne idu u inozemstvo, ne priznavajući da su stručnjaci izvan hrvatskih granica bolji.» O kojim točno stručnjacima govorite? Onima čije primjedbe na Zakon niste uvažili? Onima koji će preseliti svoje klinike izvan Hrvatske radi Vašeg zakona? Stvarno držite do njih. 

Morat ću Vam ukazati i na to da nije točno da Milanka Opačić nije prisustvovala raspravi o spornom Zakonu. Prisustvovala je raspravi, a to možete i provjeriti u arhivu zasjedanja. Također mi je potpuno neshvatljivo da ste se na konferenciji bavili time da je gđa. Opačić bila na moru i sazvala konferenciju za novinare da bi pokazala javnosti preplanulost. Hm. Možda je to bio i Vaš motiv za konferenciju? Zvuči moguće jer ste se jedva dotakli se medicinskih pitanja, a neplodnima prikazali njihovu nerođenu djecu monetom u političkoj trgovini. Što mislite, je li gospodin Dragovan bio na moru? Možda je i on došao samo pokazati preplanulost. Nameće mi se zaključak da ste se prilično obrušili na žene. Valjda zato jer se, kao što ste ranije rekli, ne bojite žena. Da nas ne poštujete, svima je jasno. 

Što mislite, ako uz postojanje Boga na kojeg se stalno pozivate, postoji i Konačni sud na kojem će se suditi i Vama? A zamislite tek užasa ako je taj Bog – žena. 

Potpis ne smatram potrebnim jer Vama ionako ništa ne znači.

----------


## Denny

> a zaboravio je HDZ prijevaru - majka odgajateljica? naravno da se rodilo više djece u to vrijeme, jer su ONI nešto obećali...


*POTPIS!*

----------


## lilium

otisla sam sada odgledati taj prilog, ako sam dobro polovila ...u prilogu imamo komentatoricu koja spominje da ministar osporava izneseni stav gđe Opaćić da će parovi  vani posebno kad je u pitanju zamrzavanje JS - i onda slijedi odgovor dr. Šimunića kaže (vječno vješto izbjegavajući spomenuti JS ili zametak): "Metoda o kojoj se u zadnje vrijeme često piše, koja se ističe kao nešto posebno, kao nešto što se može samo vani se naziva vitrifikacija, međutim ona se već 4-5 god. obavlja u RH...."

- pa NITKO od redovne populacije korisnika MPO neće vani ici s motivom idem zamrzavati JS (kako se to da shvatiti) već zbog zamrzavanja zametaka i izbjegavanja ovdje nametnutog ograničenja na oplodnju do 3 JS ... koja bezočna manipulacija!
- kako se vitrifikacija koristi i za zamrzavanje zametaka, dr. Simunic odgovara kao prava Pitija.... iz odsjecka se ne moze reci da li je govorio o JS ili zamecima ili o metodi opcenito
- vitrifikacija JS je metoda koja obecava, no zasto onda talijani, koji je vec par god. koriste i dalje kazu da je sve eksperimentalno i dalje paralelno ispituju i slow freezing metodu i metodu ultrarapid cooling (vitrification) i dalje kazu "Although the results are very encouraging with both methods, there is still controversy regarding both the procedure itself and the most suitable method to use." link je na prethodnoj stranici

ina33, cure   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Aenea, bravo! Da, pitijski od dr. Šimunića, ili što bi dr. Hebrang rekao pristojne nerelevantne poluistine. Zanimljivo da Milinović spočitava Opačićki da pokazuje preplanuli ten, kad je on s ponosam pokazao čitav svoj preplanuli torzo...

----------


## Denny

*aenea*  :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## pak

Odlicno!Jos kad bi ga samo netko uspio natjerati da javno odgovori...

----------


## Nene2

aanea,svaka čast,valjda je išlo na dovoljno cc!!!smajlić

----------


## majstor

Pozdrav svima. Isto kao i Rimnjanka MŽ i ja vas pratimo i čitamo godinama, godinama smo i u MPO (3xprirodni IVF + 3x stimuliraniIVF/ICSI).
Roda je bila uvijek glavni izvor informacija i razlog zašto smo se i odlučili za VV pa sada i Maribor. 

O Milininoviću zvanom "ja bi malo eksperimentirao" je sve rečeno,
ovdje se javljam jer me izuzetno razljutilo i ražalostilo reagiranje dr. Šimunića. Zar je to reakcija koja se može očekivati od jednog uvaženog doktora i stručnjaka za MPO? 
Sad mi je žao i svih onih novaca koje smo mu ostavili u njegovoj klinici. 

Kada smo prije neki dan razgovarali sa prof. dr. Vlaislavljevićem u Mariboru i dogovarali naš termin, nismo se mogli ne spomenuti i cirkusa koji se dešava kod nas. Između ostalog (u neformalnom razgovoru) je rekao da stvari sada mogu popraviti samo civilne udruge. 
A koliko vidim tu su jedino rode!  Mislim da ćemo svi skupa imati dosta posla.

----------


## aenea

majstore, super što ste nam se priključili - što nas je više, jači smo.

----------


## gričanka

*Aenea*  :Klap:   Odlično napisano!!!




> Valjda bi odgovor bio točan...


Hmm! Teško mi je povjerovati u to! Ako bi se u vrtlogu ministrovih laži i poluistina uopće mogao naslutiti odgovor!!! Ipak je ministar, uz dr Golema kralj strategije: puno govori, al ne odgovori!!!   :Mad:

----------


## bublica3

aenea  BRAVO, jubim te   :Kiss:  


darko.milinovic@mzss.hr

Administrativna tajnica:
Sanja Jurak Novokmet
Telefon: Centrala: (01) 46 07 555
Telefaks: (01) 46 77 091

Tajnica Kabineta ministra
Zora Lažeta

Telefon: (01) 46 07 506
*Telefaks: 01 / 46 77 091
Telefaks: 01 / 46 77 091*
E-mail: zora.lazetaSPAMFILTER@mzss.hr



Administrativna tajnica:
Željka Krištić
Telefon: (01) 46 77 100
Telefaks: (01) 46 77 101
E-mail: AnteZvonimir.GolemSPAMFILTER@mzss.hr

----------


## vikki

*aenea*  :Klap:  
 :Heart:

----------


## Gabi

Aenea, odlična "konferencija". Sad čekamo da održiš onu o Šimuniću.   :Kiss:  
Posebno pozdravljam sve nove članove na ovom forumu   :Love:  .

Kad se male ruke slože, sve se može, sve se može ...

----------


## gupi51

Žalosno koliko je manipulacije bilo u ovom prilogu. Šimunić niti jednom riječju nije rekao da se radi smrzavanje jajnih st već je govorio o metodi koja se gle čuda kod nas radi 5 god. ono što nije rekao je da se tom metodom kod nas zamrzavaju blastociste (NE EMBRIJI)
Embrij je naziv za plod od 10-og dana začeća do 12.-og tjedna trudnoće. 

A strašne li naprednosti u Hrv., u Rijeci se do ove godine nisu zamrzavale niti blastociste jer nisu imali kriprezervator, a kamo li j.s.

A naš "cijenjeni" ministar to fino prepakira u zamrzavanje j.s i svi siti.

Gade mi se.

----------


## Pinky

Tajnica Kabineta ministra
Zora Laže ta

----------


## ina33

> Žalosno koliko je manipulacije bilo u ovom prilogu. Šimunić niti jednom riječju nije rekao da se radi smrzavanje jajnih st već je govorio o metodi koja se gle čuda kod nas radi 5 god. ono što nije rekao je da se tom metodom kod nas zamrzavaju blastociste (NE EMBRIJI)
> Embrij je naziv za plod od 10-og dana začeća do 12.-og tjedna trudnoće.


Čekaj malo, na VV-u su blastociste zvali embrijima, u Mariboru isto, moji mariborski su bili blastociste na morulu, u papirima mi je pisalo broj zamrznutih embriona, jednako tako se o embrijima referiraju i za trodnevne i dvodnevne, a i u stranoj literaturi - kratica FET znači Frozen Embryo Transfer, nije mi sad ovo jasno  :?...  Po ovome bi ispalo da ništa od toga nije embrij, jer se u IVF-u radi s embrijima starosti od maksimalno 5-6 dana?

----------


## pino

Ma problem je to sto je u MPO literaturi uvrijezeno jedno, a u obicnoj medicinskoj literaturi koja se poducava na faksu, uvrijezeno drugo. Gupi ima pravo, da se ono sto se u MPO skracuje u embrio, u obicnoj medicinskoj literaturi zove pred-embrio. 

Imali smo dugacku diskusiju o tome prije nekih mjesec dana gdje smo zakljucili da je taj izraz problematican i da je zato potrebno siriti svijest o SLICI zametka, iz koje se jasno vidi da nije embrio, tj. nema vec formirani oblik, nema organa, etc. 

Zato bi bilo zapravo najbolje da izbjegavamo i embrio i pred-embrio vec da to zovemo ZAMETAK.

----------


## ina33

> Zato bi bilo zapravo najbolje da izbjegavamo i embrio i pred-embrio vec da to zovemo ZAMETAK.


Treba provjeriti jesu li u hrv. medicinskoj literaturi zametak i embrij inačice tj. riječi koje znače isto... Ako jesu, onda je bolje pred-embrij.

----------


## pino

imas pravo, napravis google search na zametak i pojavi ti se 1. prijevod na engleski kao fetus, drugo, wikipedia koja kaze od prve diobe do rodjenja, 3. roda koja ima stranicu o  trofoblastu i posteljici. 

Znaci trebalo bi biti pred-embrij, iako je vrlo nezgrapno. da bar ima koje drugo ime.

----------


## ina33

> imas pravo, napravis google search na zametak i pojavi ti se 1. prijevod na engleski kao fetus, drugo, wikipedia koja kaze od prve diobe do rodjenja, 3. roda koja ima stranicu o  trofoblastu i posteljici. 
> 
> Znaci trebalo bi biti pred-embrij, iako je vrlo nezgrapno. da bar ima koje drugo ime.


Terminologija novog zakona je isto embrij, jel' da?

----------


## lilium

kad sam lupila search na tekst zakona  u NN koriste samo zametak, embrija nigdje nema...

----------


## Aurora*

*aenea* tvoja _konferencija neplodne zene_ je izvanredna! Dotakla si se gotovo svega sto bih i ja izdvojila. Svaka cast!

----------


## aenea

Ma nisam napisala ni desetinu svega što sam htjela, i ovako je predugačko. A ne mogu preuzeti na sebe zasluge za_ konferenciju_, ministar mi je svesrdno pomogao sa pladnjevima punim materijala.

----------


## Kadauna

Drage moje suborke, 

sjedem sad da u miru pogledam snimku Dnevnika 3 od srijede, 26.08. i odgledam sto nam je to Simunic opet rekao, kad gle:


Negdje od 24 sekunde na videu: 


_SDP tvrdi kako se od donosenja zakona ne provode postupci potpomognute oplodnje. 

S druge strane klinika za zenske bolesti i porode u Petrovoj ulici uredno ih obavlja, tvrdi prof. Simunic. 

(ovo sad govori Simunic)
„Pacijenti koji su odavno predvidjeni za postupak u tom i tom terminu, zapoceli lijekovi, obavljeni sve prethodne radnje i pretrage i obrada, naravno da bi bio nekorektno ne primiti ih kad oni 12 mjeseci ili duze cekaju na taj postupak.“_

*On i ovdje nije rekao da se trenutno provode postupci bilo gdje, nego govori hipotetski.... ili ja vise ne razumijem svoj jezik?* 
*CURE, dajte recite je li on to govori iz svoje privatne klinike? Bila ja u Petrovoj na laparoskopiji, moram priznati da nisam vidjela tako lijepo uredjene prostorije.*


Minuta 1:17
_No ovih je dana Milanka Opacic tvrdila kako parovi na umjetnu oplodnju odlaze u inozemne klinike
Za to nema nikakve potrebe smatra profesor Simunic, posebice kad je u pitanju zamrzavanje jajnih stanica. 

(opet govori Simunic)
Metoda o kojoj se u zadnje vrijeme cesto pise i koja se istice kao nesto posebno i kao nesto sto se moze izvrsiti samo vani, se naziva vitrifikacija. Medjutim ona se vec 4,5 godina uspjesno obavlja i u Hrvatskoj.......

._

*Dobro je ovdje cini mi se vec Ina33 primjetila, ta on ne govori da se vitrifikacija obavlja uspjesno za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica, nego govori o tome da se ona uspjesno provodi........ * 

Ajme, ljudi moji, koji smo mi sjvedoci igranke...... Za Simunica stvarno gubim svako razumijevanje........... Ne znam sto bih rekla.... tuzna sam, posebno zato sto je on jedini MPO strucnjak koji brani ovaj zakon, iako je ga znao i kritizirati u nekim dijelovima 


negdje minuta 2:40........

Ministar kaze da je prof. Simunic demantirao da NEMA med. oplodnje...  trenutno ........ prof Simunic je demantirao,kao i ravnatelj KBO Rijeka, Petrova, SV. Duh ..... navodno se tamo obavljaju med. oplodnja.... (kako kaze Milinovic.... ) 

*pa dobro gdje se to obavlja MPO sad? Jesam ja nesto propustila?*

----------


## aenea

Kadauna, ajd stickaj ovo na temu sa lažima..taman to planiramo raditi..doduše, ja moram prvo još obaviti nešto prije nego se primim toga..

----------


## Kadauna

zaboravih staviti link na dnevnik 3


http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=46558&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=c1d09ed868




> Drage moje suborke, 
> 
> sjedem sad da u miru pogledam snimku Dnevnika 3 od srijede, 26.08. i odgledam sto nam je to Simunic opet rekao, kad gle:
> 
> 
> Negdje od 24 sekunde na videu: 
> 
> 
> _SDP tvrdi kako se od donosenja zakona ne provode postupci potpomognute oplodnje. 
> ...

----------


## gupi51

Opet muljaju. Da, provode se postupci ali samo oni prema starom zakonu. Treba ga pitati koliko je žena prema novom zakonu započelo s postupkom.
Opet lažu!!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> Opet muljaju. Da, provode se postupci ali samo oni prema starom zakonu. Treba ga pitati koliko je žena prema novom zakonu započelo s postupkom.
> Opet lažu!!!!!


Gupi, sorry ja sam stvarno malo glupa, ali gdje trenutno provode uopce postupke, bilo prema novome bilo prema starome zakonu? 

Znam za slucaj kad se prema starom zakonu provodilo sve,ali je punkcija i oplodnja bila u 7. mjesecu, iako pozitivna beta (hvala Bogu) tek u kolovozu. 

Da li znas da li ijedna klinika, poliklinika, ustanova u HR trenutno uopce radi postupke? NE mislim na FET!

----------


## Gabi

Ne znam više na kojoj temi, ali netko je nedavno napisao da su SVE klinike koje su bile kontaktirane odgovorile isto - POSTUPCI SE TRENUTNO NE PROVODE JER JOŠ NISU DOBILI PROVEDBENE AKTE ... mislim da me sjećanje još toliko služi. I sam Milinović je izjavio da se još konzultira sa strukom oko provedbe zakona. Samo još nije jasno koga on smatra strukom.   :Mad:   Koliko taj lik može nebuloza i laži izgovoriti, gadi mi se.

----------


## gupi51

*Kadauna* mislim da sam vidjela na nekom od topića (da li VV ili SD, a i na forum.hr) da cure idu s postupcima. Provjerit ću pa ću konkretno napisati. . Ja sam sad krenula na FET. Bez ikakvih problema.
Sad sam konkretno komentirala šimunićevu izjavu, tj njegovu laž jer kad ga slušaš na vijsetima ispada da postupci najnormalnije idu.

----------


## gupi51

evo za početak pogledaj ovo
http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=313762&page=67
post od marele23

----------


## vinalina

A šta je točno naš i vaš 'ministar' mislio pod - Pratimo promjenu ovog zakona - (gdje on to preti, kad nitko ne radi niš)  i kaj on misli da nema većih problema u provedbi tog istog???
Pa zaboga kaj on živi u Americi, očito bolje zna kak je tam nego u državi u kojoj je ministar???
Tak sam žalosna. Bilo bi najbolje da uopće neidemo nikam, pa da vidi kakve je probleme izazvao. Bojkot cure, bojkot.

----------


## Laura Lana

[quote="majstor"]
Kada smo prije neki dan razgovarali sa prof. dr. Vlaislavljevićem u Mariboru i dogovarali naš termin, nismo se mogli ne spomenuti i cirkusa koji se dešava kod nas. Između ostalog (u neformalnom razgovoru) je rekao da stvari sada mogu popraviti samo civilne udruge. 
A koliko vidim tu su jedino rode!  Mislim da ćemo svi skupa imati dosta posla.[/quote

Željela bih dodatno naglasiti ovo što je rekao majstor da samo civilne udruge sada mogu popraviti stvari, a to smo mi. Mislim da možemo puno, ali nemamo vremena i moramo djelovati jako brzo. Ja ću osobno osjećati velik sram i grižnju savjesti, ako ne damo sve od sebe i to jako jako brzo. 
Nije sada 5 do 12. Nama je sada sekunda do 12!

----------


## aenea

Laura, 12 sati je otkucalo 17.07. podizanjem 70 ruku, a sada možemo uprijeti sve snage da kazaljke vratimo. A to ćemo zajedno i učiniti  :Love:

----------


## aenea

OT: 17.07., 70 ruku, 77 onih koji se trebaju sramiti..
pa nek netko kaže da je 7 sretan broj  :Grin:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> OT: 17.07., 70 ruku, 77 onih koji se trebaju sramiti..
> pa nek netko kaže da je 7 sretan broj


Meni je najbolji onaj citat, mislim iz VL da je Zakon izglasan podignutim rukama (komada 70) i spuštenim guzicama (komada 7)   :Grin:

----------


## Laura Lana

Ne znam kako vi, ali ja se osjećam grozno ovako ne radeći ništa dok znam da oni upiru sve snage da provedu svoj nepravedan naum. Sorry na pesimizmu, ali ja sam malo down.

----------


## aenea

> Ne znam kako vi, ali ja se osjećam grozno ovako ne radeći ništa dok znam da oni upiru sve snage da provedu svoj nepravedan naum. Sorry na pesimizmu, ali ja sam malo down.


Možda ti djelujemo kao da se nismo dovoljno uzrujali i da ne shvaćamo što se događa, ali dobar dio nas sa ovog foruma, od dana kad je objavljen Prijedlog zakona, jako dobro znamo i analizirali smo članak po članak, što taj Zakon, ukoliko se donese, znači za nas pacijente i koliko je užasan (imaš cijelu jednu temu samo sa epitetima zakonu). 
Uzbunili se između sebe, pokušali uzbuniti i sve oko nas, pisali mejlove, reagirali, dizali kompletnu oporbu i koalicijske partnere na noge, kontaktirali medije..svašta. Naravno, Udruga je tu odradila ogroman dio posla, mi se priključili kao građanska inicijativa kojoj je Roda dala veliku podršku, znanje i iskustvo na raspolaganje, i ovo mjesto pod svojim krilom. 
Možda ti ne djelujemo kao da smo spremni na pokret i ustanak, ali i prosvjedovali smo i radimo na informiranju i rušenju zaista čitavo vrijeme. Šteta je što je velik broj ljudi tek sad osvijestio što nam Zakon donosi, a još veći će osvijestiti vrlo skoro. Nije nas bio velik broj, uspjeli smo ih dobro zaljuljati, a očekivali su da će zakon proći bez puno buke. Skoro smo uspjeli. Sad nas je više i nadam se da će se još ljudi priključiti, drago mi je da vidim i tebe i još novih lica na ovom forumu koji su željni priključiti se i djelovati. Teško je, frustrirajuće i ulažemo puno truda da bi napravili mali korak, ali isplati se. Zaista duboko vjerujem da možemo uspjeti. Konačan cilj nećemo postići sutra, ali zajedničkim djelovanjem - postići ćemo ga sigurno. Samo ne smijemo odustatit i kada nas uhvati malodušnost, predahnuti i nastaviti fajt. Osim što smo zajedno skupa i puno smo jači! 
I još jednom, super da si nam se priključila! :D

----------


## romanica

Možda da ponovno pokušamo sa potpisivanjem peticije?Ja sam sad u 9 mj,trebala početi sa menopurima i sad ništa.Strašno sam razočarana i ljuta   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Bebel

> ....I sam Milinović je izjavio da se još konzultira sa strukom oko provedbe zakona. Samo još nije jasno koga on smatra strukom.    Koliko taj lik može nebuloza i laži izgovoriti, gadi mi se.


Kako se čovjek ne može cijepiti protiv čovječnosti, tako se niti naš ministar nema potreba cijepiti protiv svinjske gripe...  :Grin:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Gabi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ....I sam Milinović je izjavio da se još konzultira sa strukom oko provedbe zakona. Samo još nije jasno koga on smatra strukom.    Koliko taj lik može nebuloza i laži izgovoriti, gadi mi se.
> 
> 
> Kako se čovjek ne može cijepiti protiv čovječnosti, tako se niti naš ministar nema potreba cijepiti protiv svinjske gripe...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------

